# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Enquête: Naar de diëtist als ik in de overgang zit?

## Student24

Hallo mijn naam is Nazanin Soleymani, een derdejaars studente van de opleiding Voeding&Diëtetiek aan de Haagse Hogeschool. 
Ik voer een onderzoek uit om erachter te komen of de diëtist de juiste persoon is voor vrouwen in de overgang als het gaat om voeding- en bewegingsonderwerpen.
Om antwoord te krijgen op dit onderzoek wil ik u vriendelijk vragen om deze enquête in te vullen. 
De enquête zal ongeveer 5 minuten van uw tijd in nemen en is geheel anoniem.


Klik op de onderstaande link om van start te gaan met de enquête:
http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=422446


Bedankt voor uw medewerking!

----------

